# Colorado Road Trip



## JvT (Jan 19, 2008)

Every year I make a hunting road trip with my Vizsla for about two weeks. Each year I go a different direction, different game, very little planning, and hunt public land. This year I followed through with my idea of a September Grouse hunting trip. I made hunts for all four kinds of Grouse in Colorado as well as other bonus game, and lots of flyfishing. 
It was a great time. I traveled and hunted National Forest, WMAs, NWRs, State Trust Lands, etc, from the New Mexico Border to the Wyoming border over 2 1/2 weeks time. Just me and my dog living out of my truck, but I did meet and hunt with locals at times.


----------



## JvT (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Awesome pics! That is a GREAT idea! Let's hear some good stories to go with them?

One question I immediately had.. When hunting up in the National Forests, did you have any issues, hunting, or with guns from the Rangers? Looking at your picture there with the NPS, what was the experience like? I've often wondered if carrying a shotgun while walking with a dog out there would be dicey given they likely don't see many folks doing it...

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Awsome Pics! Looks like a really good time!

I also would like to hear some of the stories to go along with the trip.

That picture of you, your dog, the "local" and his dog and horse is amazing! It looks like a painting!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Jvt, I'd agree with the above, those are great flicks. Man, give us the stories too! Many of us hunt a small area all the time and we forget how big the hunting country is in the USA. You really covered ground.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Awesome. I hope to do that someday.


----------

